# Your rabbit setups??



## rabbitman

Hey everyone, I am addicted to this site it is great.  I was curious on how you guys raise your rabbits? I am wanting to build a new setup for my rabbits, and would like to see some pics of your guys setups  Thanks......


----------



## woodleighcreek

rabbitman said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I am addicted to this site it is great.  I was curious on how you guys raise your rabbits? I am wanting to build a new setup for my rabbits, and would like to see some pics of your guys setups  Thanks......


I have some large dog crates and wire cages stacked atop one another. I dont have any pics, though


----------



## savingdogs

My husband made our rabbit hutches from industrial metal containers that were recycled. He had to build tops for them. They are nice and roomy. And best of all they were free. I don't have photos either but they don't look as pretty as regular cages, but they are bigger so I bet my rabbits don't mind.


----------



## MiniRexGirl

I would also like to see pictures of people's setups as I would like to eventually build a "rabbit barn" or something to house all my rabbits (something dog proof) and need ideas!


----------



## therealsilkiechick

mine used to be outside in pens/hutches. we had colony ones, 3 in 1's, 5 in 1's and one u could house like 3 does in looked like a little barn. some we tore down to redo inside pens. we built all these ones.

now we have a 8x8ft mini barn/shed. there is wall mounted reused material ones, wire ones w/ metal trays we built, heavy gauge wire dog kennels, big bird /animal cages, store bought rabbit cages, 3 tier ferrit cage, wooden cages and rabbit transport cages some bought and some built. 

i don't know if i still have pics of mine or not will have to look.


----------



## rabbitman

therealsilkiechick said:
			
		

> mine used to be outside in pens/hutches. we had colony ones, 3 in 1's, 5 in 1's and one u could house like 3 does in looked like a little barn. some we tore down to redo inside pens. we built all these ones.
> 
> now we have a 8x8ft mini barn/shed. there is wall mounted reused material ones, wire ones w/ metal trays we built, heavy gauge wire dog kennels, big bird /animal cages, store bought rabbit cages, 3 tier ferrit cage, wooden cages and rabbit transport cages some bought and some built.
> 
> i don't know if i still have pics of mine or not will have to look.


I have an 8x8 mini shed as well, I dont like to use for the summer time though, althoug hit has 6 windows I prefer outdoor hutches during the summer..


----------



## terri9630

I have 3 large wire dog crates that are 2ft wide by 4 ft deep and 3ft high.  My buns love them.  They are on the floor in my sunroom right now but I am going to build a frame to hang them from next to my garage as soon as it warms up.


----------



## hops-the-bunny

theyv been together for about 3 weeks but idk if there old enough to be doing anything. i really dont know anything about bunnys.


----------



## savingdogs

Wow! Your bunnies don't fight?


----------



## rabbitman

savingdogs said:
			
		

> Wow! Your bunnies don't fight?


Thats what I was just wondering. I put 2 male rabbits in 1 cage, they didnt fight but they mounted each other allot. All my doe rabbit will kill each other. That is a good setup though. I love dutches!!!!


----------



## savingdogs

I put my rabbits together for mating yesterday and the females were NOT happy! they would not want to live like that! lol


----------



## rabbitlady4433

This is one of my setups.  It's working out for me. Pardon the mess, a foot of snow just melted and that's what was left.


----------



## rabbitman

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> This is one of my setups.  It's working out for me. Pardon the mess, a foot of snow just melted and that's what was left.  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2197_misc_photos_244.jpg


I am planning on building a 5-6 stall hutch/cage like yours. What are the dimenisons??? I plannig on build each cage 3'x4'.


----------



## norcal

We have a wooden 3 sided cage-holder hutch with a slanted roof - it has a small, medium & large cage & a spot for feed etc on one side (where we will probably put more cages w/ trays).   And one big homemade hutch that my adorable buck is in for now, will probably make it a breeder hutch soon, but it needs modification for that. 

I am having dog problems on my property, as well we see bobcats, coyotes & foxes.   I need to work on the fence that surrounds the hutches.  We have to have them under the trees, I know that's not the safest, but it is HOT, HOT, HOT here & a necessity in the summer/fall.


----------



## rabbitlady4433

Each hole is 2ft tall, 2ft wide, and 3ft long.  Come spring we are going to add a tin roof panel to the underneath side, slanted from one end to the other so all the poo n pee slopes into a big bucket for easier clean up.  Even if it gets stopped up just hose it down.   So far this set up is easy mainetance, but my husband allways say's "Work smart, not hard."  lol  I rake up hay and poo about twice a week in the months where there are flies, on days I don't rake fresh leaves and grass clippings get piled on top (for some reason this keeps flies away).  Then in winter months I rake it up once a week or everyother week depending on how much of a mess they make with the extra hay from their hiddey boxes.


----------



## hops-the-bunny

i need a tray and waterers and i can seperate them. the buck (Blue) is about 8 weeks. the black is a doe and is maby 9 or 10 weeks.   im not sure how old the tort is but shes alot bigger. im guessing shes around 12 or 13 but idk. they seem to be ok now. no fighting or anything. they all like to cuddle


----------



## hops-the-bunny

this is the guy i got them from. i like his set up. didnt take any pics of the whole thing but its a big area with about 20 cages like this

















thats a messed up baby! lol ^


----------



## rabbitman

He has a nice setup. I like dutches but cant seem to find any around here. I like how you dived the top one.


----------



## hops-the-bunny

yea i had a lady build it for me for $40. 36 x 24 divided with a spot for a drop tray. central floridas were their at


----------



## rabbitgeek

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> This is one of my setups.  It's working out for me. Pardon the mess, a foot of snow just melted and that's what was left.


That is a good workable design. I've built a couple of those when I first got started. I've used 1/4 inch hardware cloth in a pinch but that wire is rough and tough on the rabbits feet. It also does not support the weight of bigger rabbits. It's okay as use for wall wire.

As soon as you can, get some 1/2 inch by 1 inch spaced welded wire mesh and put that in as floor wire. That will be easier on the rabbit feet and will give better, stronger support.

You will also find that the wood soaks up urine and will start to rot in a couple of years. 

Best combo is to find metal wire cages made for rabbits and hang those in little sheds with roofs. 

I wish I could find some of my pictures of my cages, I'll try to post them when I do.

EDITED TO ADD: Found one little shed so far.





*from rabbit geek notes Dec 31, 2004*

8 ft by 4 ft roof 50 inch high, Inside measure 90 inch by 40 inch, the cages rest on 2x4 boards that rest on a couple of slats on the sides.

The house is made with 4 sheets of 48 x 96 inch OSB. Cutout front door and side window. Back is solid. The panels are screwed at the corners.

Roof is covered with a piece of vinyl flooring wrapped around the sides and then stapled.

It was painted to make it weather resistant. A plastic tarp is pulled down at night and tied down for extreme weather. Shed is located under a large shade tree.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## chinbunny1

rabbitman said:
			
		

> He has a nice setup. I like dutches but cant seem to find any around here. I like how you dived the top one.


go to a rabbit show,and you will find all kinds of dutch.


----------



## norcal

rabbitgeek said:
			
		

> EDITED TO ADD: Found one little shed so far.
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_hupUPCP2SjQ/TWnfqRTYmBI/AAAAAAAABI8/sBMP_U9ER4g/lowhouse.jpg


Ours looks like this pretty much, except the top stands at about 6.5 feet.  And we have grates underneath the cages (predators).   

We need more heavy duty metal grate, anyone have an idea where to get it?


----------



## ChickenPotPie

I love hanging cages.  I really do.    I just don't have an appropriate shelter that is big enough other wise, I'd use them.

I really don't like hutches (pee soaked wood, cleanliness, and longevity issues as mentioned before).  I _do_ like that cage cover you posted, Franco.  It looks like a perfect solution to fixing those problems with hutches.    Nice.

Rabbitman, looks like you've already got this figured out but, the kind of set up you use should be based around the breed requirements and the space you're working with.  Local weather and other factors need to be included in your decision, too.  All rabbits need shelter from sun, drafts, rain, heat, and sometimes, depending on where you live, cold.  Good air circulation or air exchange is a must for all rabbits.

My family has dwarf breeds.  Unlike the very large breeds, they take to wire grid bottomed cages very well and a 24"x24" hole is a good size for them but I keep larger ones for does with larger litters.  Because I need to make the most of the space I have, I use stacking cages with drop pans.  I bought them from KW and Carnahan's (now West Coast Cages).  Cleaning consists of dumping, rinsing, and spaying cages with disinfectant twice a week or more.  I dump trays into a sturdy garden cart that I drilled holes into the bottom of to separate pee from poo.  I wind up with a cart full of valuable bunny berries that I can easily move to any part of my garden.

Here are pics of one of our first rabbitries.  It has roof vents, two small windows, skylights, a shop light for evenings, and doors.  It was a corrugated pastic shed (holds heat!) so I opened up all three doors during the day.  Placement under a large pine helped keep it cool as did planting a fast growing, broad leafed, sturdy vineon  it's west side.  A portable AC unit was used on the hottest days.  What I loved about it is that I could roll out the stacking cages and hose down the entire inside of the rabbitry for periodical deep cleaning.  














Here is my current rabbitry (it's full now).  It's a 12'x32' mini barn, has a loft, a ridge vent the length of the roof, three windows, one garage roll up door, and one double, Dutch door.  _I still use the same stackers so it's really the same set up._  I just have room for more of them, plus, a grooming table, chairs, gorilla back shelves,  and all our animal "stuff" like bowls, j-feeders, nest boxes, blower, travel cages, and all the feed (in rodent proof metal cans) and hay for all our animals + some leg room.  I added flooring that comes in big rolls from a large, hardware store.

  I placed the mini barn so that the natural breeze would go right through the roll up doors and out the Dutch and windows.  Even so, I'm thinking of adding some kind of additional roof vents before summer.  
I usually shut the roll up at night and the bottom half of the double Dutch to keep out wild pigs.  My Great Dane sleeps in there at night and keeps out all the other wildlife.  

Front of rabbitry.




Roll up door on side.  I added pvc pipe with misters above the door for cooling the air as it enters the rabbitry in summertime.




Looking through roll up door.  Loft is in the far back.




Looking out of the double, Dutch doors.


----------



## rabbitman

WOW  that is a huge setup, I have a 8x8 shed that I have 4 30x36 cages in but I dont much like having them in a shed unless it is winter time. When it warms up I am gonna build some sort of hutch that has 8 stalls I am planning on having each cage be 2'x3' which would be plenty big enough for does with litters. Great setup that looks like a barn


----------



## rabbitlady4433

So jealous of chickenpotpie! That is one amazing barn!  My wheels are turning, how can I convince my hubby to buy me one of those lol


----------



## norcal

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> All rabbits need shelter from sun, drafts, rain, heat, and sometimes, depending on where you live, cold.


hhhhmmm, shelter from drafts?   As a kid in 4-H I always kept my rabbits outside, never free from drafts (or wind from one side).   ??


----------



## Roll farms

My hubby got his cages set up today, and was so proud of himself.  He never touches my camera, but asked, "If I take pictures of my rabbit cages, will you put them on that website you go to?" 

So...here is The Rabbit Hilton, as he calls it.


----------



## savingdogs

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## terri9630

norcal said:
			
		

> ChickenPotPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All rabbits need shelter from sun, drafts, rain, heat, and sometimes, depending on where you live, cold.
> 
> 
> 
> hhhhmmm, shelter from drafts?   As a kid in 4-H I always kept my rabbits outside, never free from drafts (or wind from one side).   ??
Click to expand...

We never have either.  Ours are in a 3 sided barn and the only problem we have had was one summer when 2 of our 4-H rabbits over heated.  They could have used more of a draft.


----------



## rabbitman

I have started colony raising mine in one big pen. I love the idea of it, it works well too. I am going start my new peacock avairy and plan on having my rabbits run with them in a 20'x30' outdoor pen. I am so stoked Ill post pics once I get it all setup. You guys have lovely setup!!!


----------



## ChickenPotPie

norcal said:
			
		

> ChickenPotPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All rabbits need shelter from sun, drafts, rain, heat, and sometimes, depending on where you live, cold.
> 
> 
> 
> hhhhmmm, shelter from drafts?   As a kid in 4-H I always kept my rabbits outside, never free from drafts (or wind from one side).   ??
Click to expand...

To me, there is a difference between having a breeze and a draft.  

I think of a breeze as something that pushes out bad air and brings in good.  A draft, to me, would be something blowing pretty hard on all or one animal.  That can really stress an animal and the stress can lead to poor condition, illness, and, at worst, death.

In the most harsh weather (the wind can really kick up here), I close up the barn completely at at night (rare) and open it up in the morning because the rabbits need air flow/air exchange.  

Hanging cages and hutch cages don't have that problem as much, though I still cover them in harsh weather, because their waste is fairly far from them below and there is good air exchange coming through the grid floor.  

@ Roll farms - Nice.    I can see why your husband is proud to show off his rabbitry.


----------



## Tracey

would love to see pics of the coloney setup!


			
				rabbitman said:
			
		

> I have started colony raising mine in one big pen. I love the idea of it, it works well too. I am going start my new peacock avairy and plan on having my rabbits run with them in a 20'x30' outdoor pen. I am so stoked Ill post pics once I get it all setup. You guys have lovely setup!!!


----------



## Mitransplant

Me too!  Please post some pictures soon. THANKS!


----------



## djluster

here is my set up I just had to build the second cage yesterday since I got a new rabbit on friday. there was a lady who couldn't keep her rabbit any more. I have 2 flemish giants on 4 month and one 2 yr old pragnant mom. 
Both cages are 48in longx 36in deep 24in high. these can be made for about 30-50 each depending on wood you already have


----------



## daniel-delarosa

hops-the-bunny said:
			
		

> this is the guy i got them from. i like his set up. didnt take any pics of the whole thing but its a big area with about 20 cages like this
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3419_p2071722.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3419_p2071721.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3419_p2071708.jpg
> 
> thats a messed up baby! lol ^


Whats this wire called?  Does it come in a roll or panels?


----------



## AlpacaEmployee

Roll farms said:
			
		

> My hubby got his cages set up today, and was so proud of himself.  He never touches my camera, but asked, "If I take pictures of my rabbit cages, will you put them on that website you go to?"
> 
> So...here is The Rabbit Hilton, as he calls it.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Bunnycondo.jpg


I love his use of name tags!

Very nice cages! I'm jealous!


----------



## rabbitman

Haha!!! I posted a topic on my rabbit colony


----------



## bethany83

Great post! So fun seeing everyone's little rabbit homes.


----------



## Mitransplant

Went to Orscheln's this morning at 6 since they were running a 6 hour sale while supplies lasted. Got three cages and the last three pans to go under the cages for the "manure"   LOL    Put them together this afternoon and got an email from the woman I am getting my little bunnies from and she said they should be ready in three to four weeks.  Don't know if I can make it that long.

Hail and a possible tornado heading this way in a little while. Hope the power doesn't go off since I have 5 eggs in the bator that are to hatch Sunday.

Hope everyone stays safe and has a great Easter weekend.


----------



## Eia

I liked all of those setups! The big barn is awesome!


----------



## greymane

Here is my latest hutch.  It is five cubbies wide.  It has a sloped roof that opens front and back for easy access on either side.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy

Please don't laugh at mine, due to predators and then this horrid heat and water well problems I moved my 11 buns into the house, they now have their own pink room   No real problem considering we already had the room empty and it is tiled....... o.k., d.h. says they play all night....but I don't hear anthing....




























It's kind of quickly put together, had to rush find the black cages, someone had a house fire and they sold the cages that were just sitting out front for $5 each and since my long hutches weren't going threw a door and down a hall.........   it works tho, they got a window unit a fan, are more active and stress free.   and that's what matters. I'm working on getting poop chutes made, some of the buns will use their boxes, but then some......they got tubs.


----------



## M.R. Lops

I have a small 8 x 12 bunny barn, made it myself with the help of my uncle.  I keep my bunnies in wire stackable cages with pull-out trays.  I have some of my bunnies outside in rabbit hutches.  You can make rabbit hutches and also you could make wire cages, but it takes time and practice.  haven't done it myself but I know people who make their own wire stackable rabbit cages and hutches.


----------



## Ms. Research

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> Please don't laugh at mine, due to predators and then this horrid heat and water well problems I moved my 11 buns into the house, they now have their own pink room   No real problem considering we already had the room empty and it is tiled....... o.k., d.h. says they play all night....but I don't hear anthing....
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2758_image_261.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2758_image_259.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2758_image_260.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2758_image_263.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2758_image_262.jpg
> 
> It's kind of quickly put together, had to rush find the black cages, someone had a house fire and they sold the cages that were just sitting out front for $5 each and since my long hutches weren't going threw a door and down a hall.........   it works tho, they got a window unit a fan, are more active and stress free.   and that's what matters. I'm working on getting poop chutes made, some of the buns will use their boxes, but then some......they got tubs.


LOVE the Room!  Looks and sounds like your buns love it too.  Hey if it works....  I don't think anyone here would laugh at you doing something to make your buns comfortable and stress free.    Now that you have the buns in the house with that smart move with the cages, once the heat dies down and the crisp fall days come (thankfully) here, you can fill up the outdoor hutches again with NEW bunnies.


----------



## savingdogs

I love the indoor cage room, I was thinking with this heat wave, there must be a lot of rabbits having a hard time. How nice you were able to provide a cool area for them.


----------



## Ms. Research

rabbitman said:
			
		

> savingdogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Your bunnies don't fight?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I was just wondering. I put 2 male rabbits in 1 cage, they didnt fight but they mounted each other allot. All my doe rabbit will kill each other. That is a good setup though. I love dutches!!!!
Click to expand...

I have two males too.  They are three months old.  No fighting, very affectionate to each other.   Sleep together and groom each other.   No fighting over treats.  No mounting yet but am getting them nuetered at 4-1/2 months.   I hear it doesn't stop the sexual urge but does make them mellow.  If they aren't doing it now, maybe I can curb the urge to mount one another.   Who knows, I'm knew with rabbits too.  Sometimes if one is more dominant that the other, the only way he can do to stop the "throws of passion" is to fight back.  The stories my vet told me.  

I like your set up.  Here's mine.  They are very handsome dutches you have.  








Turned a chicken coop into a Rabbit Hutch.


----------



## Eia

Here is what I have setup for the time being.  It is a 8x12 shed and is doing really well. I still have a hard time with the heat. Planning on installing a AC unit soon. 






They each get a time out for fun during the day. 






My favorite girl out to play!


----------



## Ms. Research

I really like your set up.  In door and outside for play.  Thanks for sharing.  I definitely have to share this with my Better Half.   Lots of ideas for our set up.  

And your favorite girl looks sweet.  Love the shading.


----------



## Genipher

Our three breeding rabbits (two does, one buck) came with a massive wooden/wire hutch.  I am really not pleased with it because, despite all my scrubbing, it isn't very sanitary. It reeks of urine and is full of cobwebs that I can't get in and swipe out.  The girls pee and poop on the wood and it's built in such a way that I can't quite reach to clean. sigh.

I want to switch to something like this:

http://www.bassequipment.com/Cages/Rabbit+Cages/Stackable+Rabbit+Cages/default.aspx

But it is a bit spendy.  Does anyone here know where I can get something like this but cheaper...? I'm not very handy with making my own cages (though I'm sure I will eventually get there...).

If there is another thread about this, please direct to the appropriate place and  forgive me.  I'm new to this site.


----------



## Eia

Do you know if there are any Rabbit shows in your area? Here where I am I have noticed that the sellers at the shows seem to be cheaper. If there is something that I need now I just wait till there is a show.


----------



## Genipher

Hmmmm.  I googled and came up with a rabbit show about four hours from where I live.  I doubt I'd be able to make it this weekend.  But I will certainly keep that option in mind for when I _am _able to travel. Thank you for the idea!


----------



## bluemini

hops-the-bunny said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3419_p2081740.jpg
> 
> 
> theyv been together for about 3 weeks but idk if there old enough to be doing anything. i really dont know anything about bunnys.


what size cage is that ? I have been wanting one of those but dont know if my bunny would fit in it and have room ?


----------



## Eia

Genipher said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.  I googled and came up with a rabbit show about four hours from where I live.  I doubt I'd be able to make it this weekend.  But I will certainly keep that option in mind for when I _am _able to travel. Thank you for the idea!


Your welcome!

I figure the price of the item plus shipping gets me every time. To me it seems I save a few bucks traveling then to have it shipped. I was going to buy a cage online and it costs just as much as the product to ship it to me.  For example the product was 52.00 well the shipping they told me was 47.00. So I went to a show that was 3 hours away and got 2 cages (which I ended up needing anyway) for a little less than what I was going to pay to have it shipped.


----------



## terri9630

Eia said:
			
		

> Genipher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.  I googled and came up with a rabbit show about four hours from where I live.  I doubt I'd be able to make it this weekend.  But I will certainly keep that option in mind for when I _am _able to travel. Thank you for the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome!
> 
> I figure the price of the item plus shipping gets me every time. To me it seems I save a few bucks traveling then to have it shipped. I was going to buy a cage online and it costs just as much as the product to ship it to me.  For example the product was 52.00 well the shipping they told me was 47.00. So I went to a show that was 3 hours away and got 2 cages (which I ended up needing anyway) for a little less than what I was going to pay to have it shipped.
Click to expand...

I've found that a lot lately. I wanted to order a end cap for the trim on my horse trailer. The part was 25 cents but their minimum shipping was $9. I called them and they said if that was all I needed they could lower shipping to $4. I'm still looking for the end cap.....


----------



## SillyChicken

No photos... but I have 3 rows, stacked 3 high, of 30x30 cages.    I wish I had 30 x24 so I could reach in and get the rabbits without almost crawling inside the cage!    I also have a stack of 3, 36 x36 that I move my does into to kindle and raise their kits.   All are housed in a 12 x 16 shed we built.


----------



## savingdogs

We made our own rabbitry, I'll have to get photos, but we did NOT stack the cages.

This is a gross question, but when they urinate doesn't it drip out the sides and down to the rabbit below? My males especially seem to pee out towards the sides of their enclosures.


----------



## lastfling

You can place urine guards on the sides to deflect the stream to the pan.  Works -- sometimes!


----------



## Ms. Research

lastfling said:
			
		

> You can place urine guards on the sides to deflect the stream to the pan.  Works -- sometimes!


X2.  I've been lucky so far.  Their aim has been in the litter box.  Only a few accidents.  And that happens.


----------



## Citylife

I started out with a 4'x10' one sided shed and have hanging cages.  I had my trio in that.  As some time went by I made the next addition that will more then feed my family and have others to sell to a few friends. 






The addition made the whole unit 4x26' and I have 9 hanging cages.  Very easy upkeep and easy to keep clean.  I clean my manure pit out 2-3 times a year.  Saves on a lot of time cleaning cages.  I love the set up.  Running 5 chickens under them really keeps the odors down and the manure turned.  Its wonderful!!! 






I know longer use the a-frame for the chickens and have a much nicer set up.  The chickens and rabbits have about a 12'x45' area.  Then the chickens run my huge yard most of the day.  
I do have to say I am quite shocked more people do not raise rabbit to help feed their families.  Concidering one Florida White will feed us two adults two meals.  I just love that!  


the lady w/ 2 rescue cockers, rescue rotty, german shepherd, fostering an american bulldog, 5 city chickens (who will run the yard with the dogs) 6 meat rabbits, their kits and a snake


----------



## norcal

Hubby used a piece polycarbonate corrugated roofing, framed it, put hinges on it & it can be put up or down in front of the rabbit cages.   We had experienced horrendous rains in the spring & babies got wet.   So, we're hoping this remedies that problem.     My only concern is the wind taking it away.........but hubby is not into suggestions.   Jeeze, he's so touchy.  


I wish I had more money to put into the set-up, but I don't.


----------



## terri9630

norcal said:
			
		

> Hubby used a piece polycarbonate corrugated roofing, framed it, put hinges on it & it can be put up or down in front of the rabbit cages.   We had experienced horrendous rains in the spring & babies got wet.   So, we're hoping this remedies that problem.     My only concern is the wind taking it away.........but hubby is not into suggestions.   Jeeze, he's so touchy.
> 
> 
> I wish I had more money to put into the set-up, but I don't.


That would definately get blown off here. We get some horrendus winds here.  I had to switch my horses from loose leaf hay to hay cubes so they could eat instead of watching all their dinner blow away.


----------



## oneacrefarm

Link to my latest setup HERE 

Shannon

p.s. we are about to put in another one just like this...


----------



## Citylife

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Link to my latest setup HERE
> 
> Shannon
> 
> p.s. we are about to put in another one just like this...


Your set-up is what I did also except I dont want a second row of rabbits.  Are you enclosing one or two sides?  You may want to, to protect them from drafts
and weather.  Not sure where you live.  I can tell you one thing........  you will love the set-up.  I have a trenched dug out undermine and only have to dig it out
2-3 times per year.  And then I run chickens under them and they really help keep the odor down.  And I know it sounds weird... but in the summer, I hang up
the tree looking car air fresheners.  In the vanilla odor and hang them around the shed and that helps tremendously on keeping flies down.  Learned that from 
BYC.
Enjoy your rabbits and the food they give you.  I know we sure do.


----------



## norcal

terri9630 said:
			
		

> ]
> That would definately get blown off here. We get some horrendus winds here.  I had to switch my horses from loose leaf hay to hay cubes so they could eat instead of watching all their dinner blow away.


Well, we've been having crazy winds & haven't had any problems yet.  However, if we weren't here to put it down it probably would have blown down (knocked the sticks down).   I'm going to get honey to make the things that hold it up permanent/moveable.   If that makes sense.


----------



## oneacrefarm

Citylife said:
			
		

> oneacrefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to my latest setup HERE
> 
> Shannon
> 
> p.s. we are about to put in another one just like this...
> 
> 
> 
> Your set-up is what I did also except I dont want a second row of rabbits.  Are you enclosing one or two sides?  You may want to, to protect them from drafts
> and weather.  Not sure where you live.  I can tell you one thing........  you will love the set-up.  I have a trenched dug out undermine and only have to dig it out
> 2-3 times per year.  And then I run chickens under them and they really help keep the odor down.  And I know it sounds weird... but in the summer, I hang up
> the tree looking car air fresheners.  In the vanilla odor and hang them around the shed and that helps tremendously on keeping flies down.  Learned that from
> BYC.
> Enjoy your rabbits and the food they give you.  I know we sure do.
Click to expand...

We live in SE Texas so it is pretty temperate. I worry more about heat than cold. I plan on putting in roll up canvas walls that can be let down in bad/wet weather. I love this set up too! So much easier than scraping/sweeping/hauling buckets of bunny poo everyday...and there is hardly any smell at all. I want to close in the area around with fencing and put some chickens in that area too.

Shannon


----------



## Citylife

Oneacrefarm

I guess where you live I would feel the same.  The heat is your biggest enemy.  I know it is for me here in MO.  It is way harder to keep rabbits alive and happy here in the summer then it is in the winter. 
My set-up know is a 12x 45 foot goofy corner of my lot and it is designated towards the chickens and the rabbits.  And basically 5x27 feet of that is rabbit shelter.  It faces a thick tree line which gives it extra cover and then on rainy days like today where we are expecting rain and slush I tent the front in with tarps.  I have had blowing snow go 6 inches into cages before and when that happened I knew we needed to do something different.  
Its nice to hear your as happy with your setup as we are.  I can honestly say, I would not ever go to a cage system you had to clean.  The hanging cages are amazingly easy to care for.  Glad your enjoying your projects.


----------



## Ms. Research

Though I have crates for my "Pet" rabbits, my breeders will probably be put in hanging cages.  I can see how the cleaning of many rabbits could be time consuming so your hanging crates system looks and sounds like it's very efficient and less time consuming to keep clean.  

As my "pet" rabbits are in the house, I make sure their crates are cleaned every day.  And scrubbed down every weekend.  No odors at all by doing it that way.  Rabbit urine  

But since it's only DH and I, it works for us.  Actually enjoy the interaction with the buns every time I clean their crate.  Plus the hay smell in the house, we both like it.  Clean smelling.  

But the more you have, the more you should look at better ways to keep your herd.  Thanks Shannon and Citylife for showing your efficiently run rabbitries.


----------



## Citylife

Had some rain come in today and got the tarps all pulled down....... and the rabbits and chickens are dry and happy as larks.  Everyone has been frisky and happy with the onset of some cooler weather.  They crack me up.  But, I like tenting off the front of the shed, as it keeps them dry, keeps the ground me and the chickens walk on dry and that is a bonus.  The chickens like everyone else around here are pretty spoiled.  And you open the back door and they come running like puppies.  I really need to get a video camera.


----------



## oneacrefarm

Citylife said:
			
		

> oneacrefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to my latest setup HERE
> 
> Shannon
> 
> p.s. we are about to put in another one just like this...
> 
> 
> 
> Your set-up is what I did also except I dont want a second row of rabbits.
> Enjoy your rabbits and the food they give you.  I know we sure do.
Click to expand...

We are not doing a second row either, we are putting in another one just like this, at a right angle to this one. The first idea was to have more than one layer of cages, but then you have to clean off the slant boards and such...much better this way and really no smell at all...

Shannon


----------



## Citylife

Very True Shannon.  I was also a bit concerned about having them that close to the ground.  (preditor wise)  I dont worry much about them but I also have chickens under them and they will "pick" at all kinds of things.  And, didnt want them pickin at my rabbits.  My herd buck is in a seperate hutch and is closer to the ground, and I have seen the chickens steal some of his hay.  So, needless to say that is why we added more length to our first shed.  To keep everyone up higher.

I have rabbit caccitoria cooking right now.........  oh the house smells AMAZING!
It sure is fun raising your own food.


----------



## oneacrefarm

Citylife said:
			
		

> Very True Shannon.  I was also a bit concerned about having them that close to the ground.  (preditor wise)  I dont worry much about them but I also have chickens under them and they will "pick" at all kinds of things.  And, didnt want them pickin at my rabbits.  My herd buck is in a seperate hutch and is closer to the ground, and I have seen the chickens steal some of his hay.  So, needless to say that is why we added more length to our first shed.  To keep everyone up higher.
> 
> I have rabbit caccitoria cooking right now.........  oh the house smells AMAZING!
> It sure is fun raising your own food.


Yummo! Save a plate for me!

Shannon


----------



## Citylife

Come on down for a try........  I was just outside playing ball with some dogs and realized I could smell it outside.  OH YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!  
It is Amazing!  I cant wait to eat it.  I will save a plate if you dont get here in time.


----------



## oneacrefarm

Citylife,

What is weird is that I was just in KC, MO. I had a software conference the beginning of October....

Shannon


----------



## Citylife

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Citylife,
> 
> What is weird is that I was just in KC, MO. I had a software conference the beginning of October....
> 
> Shannon


Whats even weirder is you didnt smell my cooking!!  LOL  
Or my neighbors ...  that woman knows how to cook up some rabbit!


----------



## oneacrefarm

Citylife said:
			
		

> oneacrefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citylife,
> 
> What is weird is that I was just in KC, MO. I had a software conference the beginning of October....
> 
> Shannon
> 
> 
> 
> Whats even weirder is you didnt smell my cooking!!  LOL
> Or my neighbors ...  that woman knows how to cook up some rabbit!
Click to expand...

I thought I smelled something good, but I mistook it for barbeque!  Hey, you have a website or FB page?

Shannon


----------



## 2seth2

i use triple stacker cages


----------



## Ms. Research

2seth2 said:
			
		

> i use triple stacker cages


Just curious?  How is the clean up of triple stacker cages?   I've read all the comments of hanging cages, but would really like to hear your experience of stackers.  Thanks.


----------



## Roll farms

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> 2seth2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use triple stacker cages
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious?  How is the clean up of triple stacker cages?   I've read all the comments of hanging cages, but would really like to hear your experience of stackers.  Thanks.
Click to expand...

You weren't asking me...but DH cleans our triple stackers 1 or 2x a week (the ones w/ older babies in them fill up fast) and hasn't complained yet.  The bigger cage (36x30) trays are tricky for him, I've seen him sort have trouble b/c the trays are flimsy and at that size they want to spill easier, for lack of a better way of putting it.  
(Picture trying to hold a 36" wide tray of pee and not spill it on you, vs. a 24" one  )


----------



## Ms. Research

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2seth2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use triple stacker cages
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious?  How is the clean up of triple stacker cages?   I've read all the comments of hanging cages, but would really like to hear your experience of stackers.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You weren't asking me...but DH cleans our triple stackers 1 or 2x a week (the ones w/ older babies in them fill up fast) and hasn't complained yet.  The bigger cage (36x30) trays are tricky for him, I've seen him sort have trouble b/c the trays are flimsy and at that size they want to spill easier, for lack of a better way of putting it.
> (Picture trying to hold a 36" wide tray of pee and not spill it on you, vs. a 24" one  )
Click to expand...

Thanks Roll.  Appreciate the input.


----------



## Tab003

Right now we have hanging and the motels up to 8 holes each.
The hanging are easier, but we are switching to all motels. No problems w/ the motels as long as they are emptied on a regular basis. 
This weekend we broke ground on the new rabbit barn. Which will have a floor and no hanging cages. I plan on having heat/air and water in the barn,( no more frozen water) YEA!! so I think in the long run it will be easier.


----------



## oneacrefarm

This is our "Maternity Ward"

HERE 

We just gave it a makeover to make cleaning easier....

Shannon


----------



## norcal

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> This is our "Maternity Ward"
> 
> HERE


Wow!   That is sweet.   I was going to use corrugated roofing under the cage.  Thanks for the cleaning head-up.  
Now I'm thinking Linoleum, often can get some cheap on craigslist.


----------



## hydroswiftrob

Do you mind telling me where you got the cages?


----------



## oneacrefarm

hydroswiftrob said:
			
		

> Do you mind telling me where you got the cages?


I actually made those, with instructions from this blog. It was more work than I imagined it would be... lol!


----------



## hydroswiftrob

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> hydroswiftrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind telling me where you got the cages?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made those, with instructions from this blog. It was more work than I imagined it would be... lol!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link. Your cages look like they were commercially produced, you did a very good job. However, you sent me to that blog without a *warning* attached lol. I read the blog, got to the end, and it was so very sad  . I felt sorry for her.

Just a fair warning to anyone else who opens that link, the story doesn't have a fairy tale ending!!!!


----------



## Ms. Research

hydroswiftrob said:
			
		

> oneacrefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hydroswiftrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind telling me where you got the cages?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made those, with instructions from this blog. It was more work than I imagined it would be... lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the link. Your cages look like they were commercially produced, you did a very good job. However, you sent me to that blog without a *warning* attached lol. I read the blog, got to the end, and it was so very sad  . I felt sorry for her.
> 
> Just a fair warning to anyone else who opens that link, the story doesn't have a fairy tale ending!!!!
Click to expand...

What's sad?  I've been on that site twice, (BTW thanks for posting the blog, very informational) and can't find the sad part.  Maybe I'm missing something.   Is it because they are commercial meat rabbits?  Fairy tale ending for meat rabbits is the stew pot.  Which brings sustenance to a family.  It is what it is.   I see no "warning" that should be attached to commercial meat rabbits.  :/


----------



## hydroswiftrob

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> hydroswiftrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneacrefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made those, with instructions from this blog. It was more work than I imagined it would be... lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. Your cages look like they were commercially produced, you did a very good job. However, you sent me to that blog without a *warning* attached lol. I read the blog, got to the end, and it was so very sad  . I felt sorry for her.
> 
> Just a fair warning to anyone else who opens that link, the story doesn't have a fairy tale ending!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's sad?  I've been on that site twice, (BTW thanks for posting the blog, very informational) and can't find the sad part.  Maybe I'm missing something.   Is it because they are commercial meat rabbits?  Fairy tale ending for meat rabbits is the stew pot.  Which brings sustenance to a family.  It is what it is.   I see no "warning" that should be attached to commercial meat rabbits.  :/
Click to expand...

Heck no, the sustainability part and the eating them is not at all sad, it delicious. 

Read the whole blog. Her husband died this year and she was forced to get rid of all her rabbits. She has since quit writing her blog..... The sad part is someone with so much knowledge has had to put her hobby to bed.

Taken from her last post:
Friday, July 29, 2011
Changes - Time for Good-Byes
I have enjoyed this time and adventure of raising rabbits commercially very much, but life is always changing.


Since my husband passed away on June 2 this year, I have had some tough decisions to make. I have had to realize it would be next to impossible to continue the rabbits by myself. That said this will be the last post on this blog.


----------



## oneacrefarm

Yeah, it made me sad to hear that she lost her hubby and had to give up rabbits too....I guess I was not expecting folks to read the whole thing...I don't know WHY NOT...I did! 

Sorry for no disclaimer!


----------



## hydroswiftrob

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Yeah, it made me sad to hear that she lost her hubby and had to give up rabbits too....I guess I was not expecting folks to read the whole thing...I don't know WHY NOT...I did!
> 
> Sorry for no disclaimer!


I am a blog hog..... lol

I would prefer to read a blog over a book.


----------



## Ms. Research

hydroswiftrob said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hydroswiftrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. Your cages look like they were commercially produced, you did a very good job. However, you sent me to that blog without a *warning* attached lol. I read the blog, got to the end, and it was so very sad  . I felt sorry for her.
> 
> Just a fair warning to anyone else who opens that link, the story doesn't have a fairy tale ending!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad?  I've been on that site twice, (BTW thanks for posting the blog, very informational) and can't find the sad part.  Maybe I'm missing something.   Is it because they are commercial meat rabbits?  Fairy tale ending for meat rabbits is the stew pot.  Which brings sustenance to a family.  It is what it is.   I see no "warning" that should be attached to commercial meat rabbits.  :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heck no, the sustainability part and the eating them is not at all sad, it delicious.
> 
> Read the whole blog. Her husband died this year and she was forced to get rid of all her rabbits. She has since quit writing her blog..... The sad part is someone with so much knowledge has had to put her hobby to bed.
> 
> Taken from her last post:
> Friday, July 29, 2011
> Changes - Time for Good-Byes
> I have enjoyed this time and adventure of raising rabbits commercially very much, but life is always changing.
> 
> 
> Since my husband passed away on June 2 this year, I have had some tough decisions to make. I have had to realize it would be next to impossible to continue the rabbits by myself. That said this will be the last post on this blog.
Click to expand...

Thanks.  Was just looking at the crate set up and didn't read the whole blog.  It is truly sad when death occurs and the dreams you both started has to leave as well.


----------



## new2thecoop

I'm new here, it's been about 15 years since I've had rabbits (for 4h and FFA when I was in school).  It is inside my duck pen, so it is dog proof, it's walled on 3 sides.  My cage is 3ft by 10ft, it has 4 holes and each hole is 30in x 36in.


----------



## Citylife

On page 6 you will see my original set-up a few years back.  It has changed and expanded that is for sure.
You can also see more on my page.  Here is my set=up in the last few weeks.  But needless to say, it is always changing.





Hope you enjoy.


----------



## gypsy

hi my cages were the same style as the ones in the last post but instead of hanging them we used 2x4s as legs on each end we put deck screws from inside end cages into the 2x4 in between upper and lower cages i made slides out of rigid plastic so manure and urine run off and didnt fall down on lower tiers some were made with cages back to back on uppers and lowers were further out so i could reach in from top and the manure from top cages dropped down between them sorry i dont have any pics but was sort of like an a frame shape


----------

